# The impossible just happened



## Antonio (Nov 1, 2016)

Trump is in the lead by 46% and Hilary at 45%. They both suck but trump is currently in the lead and i believe our country is doomed. Time to plan for my future in another country


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)

-cries-


----------



## Antonio (Nov 1, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> -cries-



Can i cry with you?!?!


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 1, 2016)

Welp, I feel sorry for all of you in America right now! (But no country will be safe once the 8th comes, the impossible is happening and there is nothing we can do) I kind of wish I could pause time right here so the 8th would never come to pass and life would continue normally, but we would be stuck in a loop repeating the same day over and over and over... If may be a bit boring. Back to reality! I hope the world doesn't fall into chaos because of this >~<


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

its 1%. besides, its only a poll and not actual votes yet, so you can't be certain. also can yall just make one election thread and be done with it? i swear half of brewsters is just TRUMPTRUMPTRUMP lmao


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 1, 2016)

Many polls are taken every day and it's easy to cherry-pick one that shows Trump ahead. Most polls still have Hillary Clinton ahead, so I wouldn't panic yet.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 1, 2016)

Agreed with Red Cat, I wouldn't worry yet if you got that from only one poll.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 1, 2016)

Proud to be British, because even though we have Despicable May, we don't have a rapist running our country.


----------



## Irelia (Nov 1, 2016)

inb4 all the "I'm so glad I don't live in America" comments


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

It's not impossible when your country is filled with other racists, misogynists, homophobes, and other varieties of bigots



Shiemi said:


> inb4 all the "I'm so glad I don't live in America" comments



at_least_you_tried.jpg


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 1, 2016)

FiveThirtyEight still has Trump with only a 30 or so percent chance of winning.  Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## Licorice (Nov 1, 2016)

M E H


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> It's not impossible when your country is filled with other racists, misogynists, homophobes, and other varieties of bigots
> 
> 
> 
> at_least_you_tried.jpg



Like every other country


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

Man I'm exasperated. What a horrible election.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 1, 2016)

donald $$$ will $$$ boost $$$ my $$$ family $$$ financially $$$


----------



## Envy (Nov 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> It's not impossible when your country is filled with other racists, misogynists, homophobes, and other varieties of bigots



Right. Donald Trump is in this position right now, because he accurately represents the base of the Republican party.

If anything good could ever come out of this, I hope it at least makes people more aware of the above fact. You see, with a man like Ted Cruz, this could never happen, even though he holds many of the same disgusting positions. People never pay enough attention, they think Cruz is a "good Christian" man... But with Donald Trump, there is less of a facade. He is so in-your-face that you can't ignore it.

Trump needs to lose, and he can take his party with him.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

Envy said:


> Right. Donald Trump is in this position right now, because he accurately represents the base of the Republican party.
> 
> If anything good could ever come out of this, I hope it at least makes people more aware of the above fact. You see, with a man like Ted Cruz, this could never happen, even though he holds many of the same disgusting positions. People never pay enough attention, they think Cruz is a "good Christian" man... But with Donald Trump, there is less of a facade. He is so in-your-face that you can't ignore it.
> 
> Trump needs to lose, and he can take his party with him.



Why do you hate Republicans so much?


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> It's not impossible when your country is filled with other racists, misogynists, homophobes, and other varieties of bigots



When Hillary Clinton said that Trump supporters are a basket of deplorables, she was wrong. It's more like a freight train of deplorables.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> When Hillary Clinton said that Trump supporters are a basket of deplorables, she was wrong. It's more like a freight train of deplorables.



More like a spaceship of deplorables actually (star wars spaceships). They have to realize that Trump is no fit for political positions based on the man he is.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not a Trump fan, but Hilary scares me the most. She is satan's spawn, in my opinion.She is one evil, scary woman.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 2, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Proud to be British, because even though we have Despicable May, we don't have a rapist running our country.



I too am looking forward to Trump's child rape trial in December



Envy said:


> Trump needs to lose, and he can take his party with him.



Trump doesn't just need to lose, he needs to lose HARD

there needs to be a zero question "people won't tolerate this ****" result. anything less than a complete decimation is not enough


----------



## moonford (Nov 2, 2016)

When millions of people wish death on you, I think that's when you need to realize you need to back down.

We hate you and someone will assassinate you once they get the chance, want to risk your life?
(This applies to Trump more than Clinton)

America you have failed once again in your presidential position options and that's why you are so disappointing and scary, I wish you were an irrelevant country so we wouldn't have to worry about your trash.


----------



## Soda Fox (Nov 2, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> America you have failed once again in your presidential position options and that's why you are so disappointing and scary, I wish you were an irrelevant country so we wouldn't have to worry about your trash.



I really love it when people talk about America like it's trash. /s  Makes one wonder why Americans would want to choose a leader who chooses America over foreign interests.

I'm happy Trump is in the lead.  As far as I can tell, most of the rape allegations came... more than a decade later?  I mean, rape is obviously bad, but these women should've spoken up sooner when more evidence would be present.  How can we really know at this point what happened without it just boiling down to he said/she said?  I encourage someone to show me something otherwise.

Clinton on the other hand is on record for defending not only one rapist, but two.  Both candidates are equally bad.


----------



## Envy (Nov 2, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Why do you hate Republicans so much?



A party that has made itself all about degrading, pushing down, and running over and denying rights to me for everything I am - a woman, lesbian, and nonbeliever. Along with other groups, such as people of other religions, other races, transgender people, etc. - I can not even possibly see the party as a viable option.


----------



## windloft (Nov 2, 2016)

i'm not going to be worried about it until next week comes — even then, it's only one poll. it's not like it reflects the actual election votes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2016)

Envy said:


> A party that has made itself all about degrading, pushing down, and running over and denying rights to me for everything I am - a woman, lesbian, and nonbeliever. Along with other groups, such as people of other religions, other races, transgender people, etc. - I can not even possibly see the party as a viable option.



Although I would not defend their coercion beliefs (even if I am pro-life), I am an apologist for the Republican Party. Here are the reasons:

1. They support repealing Obamacare and its mandates (contraceptive mandate, employer insurance mandate, and individual mandate). Obamacare screwed over insurance companies, which lead to abuse towards doctors. For that reason, healthcare becomes scarce. As long as it's unaffordable, only the rich and upper middle class could get it, which is not fair. But if it was made affordable to all citizens, then anybody can get it. However, it leads to fewer doctors as some patients don't get accepted because they are on the insurance programs where they don't get paid much. As for the employer insurance mandate, it made getting full-time jobs harder. Just look at Papa John's, Olive Garden, Applebee's, and Dave & Buster's. Because it's harder to make money since they are forced to pay for insurance for all full time employees, they cut back all hours to part time employees. It should be repealed, or at least not enforced on any foodservice or retail businesses.
2. They oppose passing more restrictions on fattening foods. Obesity should not be an issue involved in politics. That should be left for the doctors, nutritionists, and people to fight against. Plus, a ban on fast food won't work on cutting back obesity, as it would put many people on unemployment.
3. They would actually stand up to political correctness if it gets worse. This includes safe spaces and trigger warnings. All of this should be illegal. Plus, language police is starting to become popular with the Democrats. You could get in trouble if you don't believe Global Warming is real.

There are more points, but due to the increase in popularity of political correctness and socialism from the Democratic Party, I have became increasingly against them. But they are right about giving LGBT their rights. Because LGBT rights are natural and should not be provided or taken away by the federal government.


----------



## dierefuji (Nov 2, 2016)

reminder that having a slightly incompetent government with trump is way better than nuclear war w/ russia by voting hillary!




Envy said:


> A party that has made itself all about degrading, pushing down, and running over and denying rights to me for everything I am - a woman, lesbian, and nonbeliever. Along with other groups, such as people of other religions, other races, transgender people, etc. - I can not even possibly see the party as a viable option.


"people of other races"
Like when the Republicans freed the slaves? lmao

also you're making a horrible generalization


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 2, 2016)

I'd rather Trump win than Hillary, she's the most manipulative thing I've ever seen. Heck, she even wants to start war with Russia and Syria, and kicked Bernie out from running for President.


----------



## chaicow (Nov 2, 2016)

What is happening to America


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm tired of seeing people hate Trump because the media tells them to. Yes, I know he's a douche.


----------



## TaliZorah (Nov 2, 2016)

It's sad to see so many of you brainwashed by the MSM.

He was already on trial for these rape allegations and they have been dismissed. If you guys are so offended by rape allegations, take a look at Hillary's HUSBAND. A man who would go out and cheat on his wife every night, who has a black son, who has multiple rape cases they were brought to light in less than a year of his office reign.

Hillary is satan. She is EVIL.

This election is no longer republicans vs democrats.
It is globalist elitists vs nationalists.
If you cannot see that through your clouded judgement, I weep for humanity.

I pray to GOD Trump wins. We need someone who isn't PC, who cannot be bought out, who isn't a globalist, who will fight and put America, first. If Hillary wins, we can kiss our western civilization behind. I'm not worried, though. This new FBI investigation has her numbers continuing to decline. Thank God. We need some light in this country.

Man this is why I stay out of the Cafe, because before you know it, I'll get called all kinds of buzz words because I don't support someone who funds ISIS. But those are my 2-cents.

#MAGA


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> reminder that having a slightly incompetent government with trump is way better than nuclear war w/ russia by voting hillary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Democratic Party's racist past is irrelevant. It's what they do that matters today.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 2, 2016)

i wish people wouldn't generalize and say _______'s supporters are all evil burn them like witches because you can support certain things that a candidate supports but not everything and may just vote for whoever holds the most of your own personal interests in mind lol


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2016)

tbh id prefer trump over hillary


----------



## Envy (Nov 2, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> "people of other races"
> Like when the Republicans freed the slaves? lmao



If you honestly think that's even the slightest bit of a refutation of my point, I have nothing more to say.



> also you're making a horrible generalization



Except I am not. I am not saying that all individuals who identify as Republican are like that. What I am speaking of is the party's official positions, and what they, in general, seek to do through legislation when they have the power. 

The Republicans who are up to be elected are the only ones that matter when voting, and, funny... The Republicans who get power always, well, prove my point.

It was said after Obama was elected a second time that the Republican party really needs to reevaluate themselves and change... But instead Donald Trump happened. Lol. The party is too far gone. Sorry, but it's true.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 3, 2016)

I love Donald Trumpet. He will revitalize jazz music for the coming ages. Also his tupee makes me feel things


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> reminder that having a slightly incompetent government with trump is way better than nuclear war w/ russia by voting hillary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Republicans of 150 years ago are massively different from the ones of today.


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't get why people are even hesitating who to vote for.. I mean, I think they both wouldn't make very good presidents. BUT COME ON IT'S NOT THAT HARD OF A CHOICE RIGHT?


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2016)

Mari-Golds said:


> I don't get why people are even hesitating who to vote for.. I mean, I think they both wouldn't make very good presidents. BUT COME ON IT'S NOT THAT HARD OF A CHOICE RIGHT?



Environmental deregulation has resulted in more lead in our water supply which has caused mental retardation in many Americans. I can't think of any other reason why Trump has gotten this far and why this election is even close.


----------



## dierefuji (Nov 4, 2016)

TaliZorah said:


> It's sad to see so many of you brainwashed by the MSM.
> 
> He was already on trial for these rape allegations and they have been dismissed. If you guys are so offended by rape allegations, take a look at Hillary's HUSBAND. A man who would go out and cheat on his wife every night, who has a black son, who has multiple rape cases they were brought to light in less than a year of his office reign.
> 
> ...



yassss slay fam


----------



## vel (Nov 4, 2016)

TaliZorah said:


> If you guys are so offended by rape allegations, take a look at Hillary's HUSBAND. A man who would go out and cheat on his wife every night, who has a black son, who has multiple rape cases they were brought to light in less than a year of his office reign.
> 
> Hillary is satan. She is EVIL.



I don't know a lot about politics nor care about it, but the last time I checked Hillary wasn't the one that went out and raped people, it was her husband. I don't see why people point fingers at her and say things about her husband when she clearly isn't the one that is controlling him, he is. 

While on the other side of the spectrum, Trump DID and even SAID he has touched women inappropriately against their consent. I don't know about anyone else, but it seems like Hillary's husband is the one running for presidency based on the amount of people digging up Mr. Clinton's past actions and blaming Hillary for it. Just my thoughts, not here to be rude or start an argument.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2016)

vel said:


> I don't know a lot about politics nor care about it, but the last time I checked Hillary wasn't the one that went out and raped people, it was her husband. I don't see why people point fingers at her and say things about her husband when she clearly isn't the one that is controlling him, he is.
> 
> While on the other side of the spectrum, Trump DID and even SAID he has touched women inappropriately against their consent. I don't know about anyone else, but it seems like Hillary's husband is the one running for presidency based on the amount of people digging up Mr. Clinton's past actions and blaming Hillary for it. Just my thoughts, not here to be rude or start an argument.



People always look for an excuse to blame the woman. I don't think it's an accident that the first major party female nominee is opposed by the most misogynist nominee in a long time.


----------



## Soda Fox (Nov 4, 2016)

vel said:


> I don't know a lot about politics nor care about it, but the last time I checked Hillary wasn't the one that went out and raped people, it was her husband. I don't see why people point fingers at her and say things about her husband when she clearly isn't the one that is controlling him, he is.



It might have something to do with Trump's rape allegations being over a decade old and Hillary being on record for defending her rapist husband and the rapist of a 12 year old girl.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2016)

vel said:


> I don't know a lot about politics nor care about it, but the last time I checked Hillary wasn't the one that went out and raped people, it was her husband. I don't see why people point fingers at her and say things about her husband when she clearly isn't the one that is controlling him, he is.
> 
> While on the other side of the spectrum, Trump DID and even SAID he has touched women inappropriately against their consent. I don't know about anyone else, but it seems like Hillary's husband is the one running for presidency based on the amount of people digging up Mr. Clinton's past actions and blaming Hillary for it. Just my thoughts, not here to be rude or start an argument.



Actually, even if Hillary didn't rape, she trash-talked the women Bill raped. But it's not even the attitudes towards women I'm concerned about. It's the fact that Hillary betrayed America. The Benghazi scandal, allowing of Syrian refugees, and the deleted e-mails that prove this point. Trump is a bad man when it comes to competition and women, but Hillary is a traitor. Would you rather support a person that was disrespectful towards women and could get dirty about it, or would you support a person that commits treachery (betrayal of trust) toward our country? Don't worry, I'm against Trump too, but I don't take treachery too kindly.

I'm not gonna get started on the lying part because they're both liars.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 4, 2016)

Soda Fox said:


> [...] and Hillary being on record for defending [...] the rapist of a 12 year old girl.



You _do_ know that was her job, right?  She was a court appointed lawyer.  She didn't chose to represent a child rapist and the video of her laughing wasn't her laughing at the victim--she was laughing at the absurdity about aspects of the case.

Edit:  sorry, the defendant pled guilty.  He wasn't found not guilty and it never made it to trial.


----------



## Soda Fox (Nov 4, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> You _do_ know that was her job, right?  She was a public defender.  She didn't chose to represent a child rapist and the video of her laughing wasn't her laughing at the victim--she was laughing at the absurdity that the guy was found not guilty when everyone knew he was.



I do know it was her job.  I just find it ridiculous that people criticize Trump over allegations made over a decade later when Hillary has undeniable proof against her.  Even if we take out that she was doing her job in that instance, she still defended her rapist husband.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 4, 2016)

Soda Fox said:


> I do know it was her job.  I just find it ridiculous that people criticize Trump over allegations made over a decade later when Hillary has undeniable proof against her.  Even if we take out that she was doing her job in that instance, she still defended her rapist husband.



Oh I forgot that Bill, much like Hillary, is a convicted felon.  Or is that just what republicans want to believe?


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 4, 2016)

..


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2016)

Soda Fox said:


> It might have something to do with Trump's rape allegations being over a decade old and Hillary being on record for defending her rapist husband and the rapist of a 12 year old girl.



You do realize that anything that Hillary Clinton did wrong (if she did anything wrong) would have been in the 90's, which by my math is over a decade ago.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 4, 2016)

Clinton is worse than trump. She is actively aggravating russia with blaming the hacks on them, trying to estaablish the no fly zone over syria, and withnthe push for equality in the draft, she is the worst of the 4 candidates.

Plus with what the Emails cover, they are relly messed up. One implies the foundation had something to do with Scalia's death, and others implicate her foundation taking millions in return for political favors. She literally is the Establishment candidate. 

Sure trump is an a$$, but at the very least he is honest. The only deplorables in the country are the clinton campaign staff and her foundation tbh.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 4, 2016)

vel said:


> I don't know a lot about politics nor care about it, but the last time I checked Hillary wasn't the one that went out and raped people, it was her husband. I don't see why people point fingers at her and say things about her husband when she clearly isn't the one that is controlling him, he is.



I want a _strong_ president. See not only is her husband a rapist, but he has also been involved in multiple cases of adultery. 
A strong and independent woman would've dropped him as soon as possible, however she cared more about her reputation, not being the woman who divorced the president, more than doing what's right.

Hillary _will_ lie to America and _has been_ lying to America for a long time, just to keep her fake reputation up. She is a snake and America would perish under her leadership.

I would prefer anyone over Hillary Clinton, including Donald Trump.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 4, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> yassss slay fam



it's good to see some trump supporters here. adds some variety. while not a republican, i support trump wholeheartedly.

also, to the people who think the dismissed accusations against trump are relevant(even when courts already went through them), remember this:


Apple2012 said:


> The Democratic Party's racist past is irrelevant. It's what they do that matters today.


----------



## Envy (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> also, to the people who think the dismissed accusations against trump are relevant(even when courts already went through them), remember this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These two items are not comparable in any even remotely possible way.

Even if your faulty analogy fallacy wasn't so and worked (which I'll remind you - _it doesn't_, I have to restate it because it is just _that off_), Donald Trump has done anything but prove himself a changed man. The fact that he wrote off the statements in the tape as "locker-room banter" speaks volumes. Except, here's the thing - Trump had made his misogyny clear during this election long before this tape came around and he brushed it off as nothing.

He is *not* a "changed man". Not that a man like that could ever be trusted, even if he seemed like he changed.


----------



## Venoxious (Nov 5, 2016)

PLEASE do not bring politics into Animal Crossing! Animal Crossing is supposed to be peaceful and not chaotic as it is now. #StopPoliticsOnBellTree


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 5, 2016)

Venoxious said:


> PLEASE do not bring politics into Animal Crossing! Animal Crossing is supposed to be peaceful and not chaotic as it is now. #StopPoliticsOnBellTree



Then stick to the Animal Crossing Forums. Brewster's Cafe is the forum to write about stuff like politics.



Jacob said:


> I want a _strong_ president. See not only is her husband a rapist, but he has also been involved in multiple cases of adultery.
> A strong and independent woman would've dropped him as soon as possible, however she cared more about her reputation, not being the woman who divorced the president, more than doing what's right.
> 
> Hillary _will_ lie to America and _has been_ lying to America for a long time, just to keep her fake reputation up. She is a snake and America would perish under her leadership.
> ...



Isn't it lovely that it's 2016 and women are still being held to a different standard than men? Trump is a sexual predator, but Hillary Clinton is an evil ***** just for being married to one. It's her obligation to give in to the public pressure and divorce Bill and not make that decision for herself because letting women make their own decisions is such a stupid concept.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 5, 2016)

trump is 10times the liar that hillary is and he's terrible at it! have you SSEEN the debates!!!

hes a mess! he dosent belong anywhere near the goverment! sure hiliary is a snake but atleast she has a brain !

while her brain is the size of a pea, like i said atleast she HAS ONE.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 5, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> trump is 10times the liar that hillary is and he's terrible at it! have you SSEEN the debates!!!
> 
> hes a mess! he dosent belong anywhere near the goverment! sure hiliary is a snake but atleast she has a brain !
> 
> while her brain is the size of a pea, like i said atleast she HAS ONE.



It's funny how depending on the time of day, people either think Hillary Clinton is a moron or a corrupt evil genius. I mean, it has to be one or the other and there is no way she could be a well-qualified candidate who just happened to make a few mistakes over her career which is likely to happen when you spend 25 years in the public eye.

As ugly as this election has been, the one good thing to come out of it is that it shows people's true colors by how they talk about Clinton versus how they talk about Trump.


----------



## Munyo (Nov 5, 2016)

We are doomed either way,
so.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> trump is 10times the liar that hillary is and he's terrible at it! have you SSEEN the debates!!!
> 
> hes a mess! he dosent belong anywhere near the goverment! sure hiliary is a snake but atleast she has a brain !
> 
> while her brain is the size of a pea, like i said atleast she HAS ONE.



homie have you read the wikileaks emails?


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> homie have you read the wikileaks emails?



Have you?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Have you?



yes i have, and i have seen some unforgivable things


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2016)

Envy said:


> If anything good could ever come out of this, I hope it at least makes people more aware of the above fact. You see, with a man like Ted Cruz, this could never happen, even though he holds many of the same disgusting positions. People never pay enough attention, they think Cruz is a "good Christian" man... But with Donald Trump, there is less of a facade. He is so in-your-face that you can't ignore it.



Very well said.

Unfortunately, this just shows how screwed we are when someone else comes around in four years with all of Trump's positions and a pretty face, but without the part of being well, Trump. If you can get this much of this vote to be in realistic reach of victory with all of his baggage included, it is honestly terrifying what could happen with a "normal" politician without all that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> it's good to see some trump supporters here. adds some variety. while not a republican, i support trump wholeheartedly.
> 
> also, to the people who think the dismissed accusations against trump are relevant(even when courts already went through them), remember this:
> 
> ...



I pointed this out because this was done 50 years ago and earier, and they have really changed. Trump still hasn't changed, even within 10 years. I may be part of the group that would believe that Trump's tape about women is irrelevant for being in the past, but the fact that he feels proud of it and that he changed still shows how relevant it is.

The advice of "Your past activity doesn't mean anything in the present, your private activity doesn't mean anything in public, and your activity irrelevant to ones' business doesn't mean anything to them" was not to defend Trump to win the election, but I made that advice to protect/support Paula Deen after getting fired from Food Network. Although I find her use of the worst word unacceptable, I refuse to believe the logic that a person who was racist once is a racist for life. Some people actually believe that, and would dig into their personal history to find their racist behavior in the past. But just saying one racist thing doesn't make you a racist. It's actually having the hatred towards a certain race that makes you racist. And if you were like that once but not anymore, you're not a racist. The Democratic Party was like this as well. They used to be the party of white supremacy, but not anymore.

If anything, I would accuse the Democrats for being racist only because they're the party of the Social Justice Warriors and Black Lives Matter, as well as their race baiting and constant use of the race card. Slavery is old news (heck, not even the slave holders in general were the "racists", it's the overseers (the people that abused the slaves) and the supporters of slavery that were the racists). Segregation is old news. The filibuster of the Civil Rights Act is old news. This is what I mean "The Democratic Party's racist past is irrelevant. It's what they do that matters today," as well as dispelling the logic of "if you're a racist once, you're a racist for life". I find racism unacceptable, but I take bullying 10 times, or even 100 times more seriously since you're actually doing what's bad. Even I don't think you're a bully for life if you were once the bully. It's only if you continue in your behavior. That's what Trump is doing. The Dems regret their history of racism, but Trump doesn't regret his behavior towards women.

Yes, I am still a Republican, but this a scenario where I wouldn't even take sides, but defend the Democrats because of this law of societal nature.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm okay with Trump.

But, honestly, it's not Hillary I worry about. It's Kaine. I'm sure if Hillary is elected as president, she will be impeached ad maybe even forced to resign. Kaine is about as dumb as a rock.

But Trump. I think his problem is he only sleeps 3 hours a night. I don't know. I just feel like he's mpre trustworthy. And if not, we always have Pence.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 5, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't know. I just feel like he's mpre trustworthy.



You don't know why you think he's more trustworthy, but I do. Even if it's a subconscious thing, it's influencing the way you view Hillary versus Donald.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 5, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But Trump. I think his problem is he only sleeps 3 hours a night. I don't know. I just feel like he's mpre trustworthy. And if not, we always have Pence.


I agree. I'm not saying he's a good person. Hilary Clinton just seems so unreasonable and sketchy. 
I'm not saying Trump is reasonable at all but I feel like he has a brain.

Though I don't care too much since I live in England.


----------



## v0x (Nov 5, 2016)

"I'm gonna bomb the **** outta 'em!" -Donald Trump, 2016


----------



## Jawile (Nov 5, 2016)

Phantom R said:


> "I'm gonna bomb the **** outta 'em!" -Donald Trump, 2016



"And I want the Iranians to know that if I'm the president, we will attack Iran. ...we would be able to totally obliterate them." 
-Hillary Clinton



Spoiler











Crossing my fingers Trump stays in the lead.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

Jawile said:


> "And I want the Iranians to know that if I'm the president, we will attack Iran. ...we would be able to totally obliterate them."
> -Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> ...



He has a good chance now. Hillary is a warmonger. She pretty much caved in to whatever Iran demanded and gave 20% of US uranium to russia while she was secretary. it is so sketchy


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

Jawile said:


> "And I want the Iranians to know that if I'm the president, we will attack Iran. ...we would be able to totally obliterate them."
> -Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> ...



He has a good chance now. Hillary is a warmonger. She pretty much caved in to whatever Iran demanded and gave 20% of US uranium to russia while she was secretary. it is so sketchy


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 5, 2016)

thEY'RE BOTH GOD AWFUL THE U.S. IS DOOMEDDJSGLSADHK


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 5, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> CSure trump is an a$$, but at the very least he is honest. The only deplorables in the country are the clinton campaign staff and her foundation tbh.






			
				L. Lawliet said:
			
		

> Trump at the very least honest






			
				L. Lawliet said:
			
		

> Trump honest









Anyways I greatly hate both of them, but I know who I'm voting for to ease my conscience a little.


----------



## windloft (Nov 5, 2016)

to be honest, i'm not sure how to feel about either candidate and i don't want to have to pick a side. i'll pick hilary though, if only because of trump's AWFUL reputation and his poor track record makes me feel like he's far from being qualified as a decent president.


----------



## Micah (Nov 5, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> When Hillary Clinton said that Trump supporters are a basket of deplorables, she was wrong. It's more like a freight train of deplorables.


C'mon, that's not biased at all? That kind of talk isn't that far off from what Trump himself has been accused of.

Generalizing like this is not helping anyone. In fact, it only helps stir up the negative emotions and reactions that the government desires. When we are divided, we are much easier to control.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 6, 2016)

Micah said:


> C'mon, that's not biased at all? That kind of talk isn't that far off from what Trump himself has been accused of.
> 
> Generalizing like this is not helping anyone. In fact, it only helps stir up the negative emotions and reactions that the government desires. When we are divided, we are much easier to control.



It would be nice if the world were such a place where we could all come together after this election and lock arms and get along. Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way. There are people who are sexist and racist and that shouldn't be tolerated or accepted in the name of peace. Unless you know of a way to "snap people out of" being racist and sexist, then I have no problem calling them deplorables as long as they can't get their act together.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It would be nice if the world were such a place where we could all come together after this election and lock arms and get along. Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way. There are people who are sexist and racist and that shouldn't be tolerated or accepted in the name of peace. Unless you know of a way to "snap people out of" being racist and sexist, then I have no problem calling them deplorables as long as they can't get their act together.



Who says Trump supporters are racist and sexist? The media? The same media that screwed over bernie and jim web in primary's? 
You guys and girls aren't getting the bigger picture here. You tout tolerance, but shout out anyone who has an opinion different than yours. That's not tolerance. Hillary is the worst choice for women, LGBT, and for americans overall. She is the corrupt establishment. Fight her! Don't even vote for trump if you despise him. Vote third party(cause if they get over 5% in the election they get more funding in the next cycle). Just please, as a person, listen. She has done such evil things. Let people die. BROKE FEDERAL LAW! Please explain why you all support her though. like srsly.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 6, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> Who says Trump supporters are racist and sexist? The media? The same media that screwed over bernie and jim web in primary's?
> You guys and girls aren't getting the bigger picture here. You tout tolerance, but shout out anyone who has an opinion different than yours. That's not tolerance.



There are plenty of videos of people at Trump rallies saying blatantly racist and sexist things. Trump himself is racist and sexist and I don't know how a reasonable person can deny that at this point. Of all the candidates Republicans had to choose from, they willfully picked the most racist and sexist candidate to represent their party. Racism and sexism should not be tolerated because they do not fall under the umbrella of just being an opinion. It is simply wrong and immoral to treat someone differently because of their sex or skin color as Trump does. The U.S. had to resort to a Civil War followed by a long reconstruction period with a heavy military presence because half the country had to be dragged into the modern era of racial equality kicking and screaming. The Union rightfully decided that it wasn't okay to agree to disagree on slavery and racial inequality and a lot of people died for that cause. Sometimes there is clearly a right and a wrong side. So I don't see Trump supporters as people just voicing their opinions but as people who show a lack of character when they willfully choose to vote for a man who has almost no respect for women and minorities. If you dislike Clinton that much, then vote for Gary Johnson as at least he is a decent human being, but don't use stopping Hillary Clinton as your excuse to throw more than 2/3 of the country under the bus by voting for Trump.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> Who says Trump supporters are racist and sexist? The media? The same media that screwed over bernie and jim web in primary's?
> You guys and girls aren't getting the bigger picture here. You tout tolerance, but shout out anyone who has an opinion different than yours. That's not tolerance. Hillary is the worst choice for women, LGBT, and for americans overall. She is the corrupt establishment. Fight her! Don't even vote for trump if you despise him. Vote third party(cause if they get over 5% in the election they get more funding in the next cycle). Just please, as a person, listen. She has done such evil things. Let people die. BROKE FEDERAL LAW! Please explain why you all support her though. like srsly.



Even if there are some supporters that supported Trump for racial reasons (and there are some that supported them because they are truly misogynist), not all of his supporters are racist, homophobic, or sexist. And not all Hillary supporters are anti-American, communists, or anti-Christians. Also, the same people who bash on Trump supporters, calling them racist are the exact same people who called people racist for failing to vote Obama. The thing here, both parties tend to not get along with each other, but it's mostly the liberals that hate conservatives more than conservatives hate liberals. I tend to be an anti-liberal not because they couldn't agree with me, but it's because they have been meaner and ruder towards conservatives (on a quantitative scale) than conservatives ever were to liberals. And this is over political opinions. I don't know why liberals are more immature in general.

So just to give everyone advice, if you really support Hillary, vote her. If you really support Trump, vote him. Either way, they're both complete jerks that are unfit for president. But if you can't get along with people who vote differently without a fight, you need to take a step back without saying a single word.


----------

